# Taurus 24/7 G2 - Trigger Job



## BuckHunter31 (Mar 28, 2013)

Any trick of the trade on smoothing out the trigger and hopefully lightening it up a tad? I've taken it down to the nothing more than springs, levers, connectors, pins, set pins, etc... I had 1,000,000,000 parts on my table. I then detail cleaned it removing all the excess grease Taurus puts on their pistols. Then I took 800 grit sandpaper and polished up all the spots that showed wear from friction. Put the frame back together and it felt surprisingly smoother.

When I reassemble the slide, the problem still remains. Still feels gritty and unreliable break in the trigger. So now I'm planning on taking the slide apart, polishing the firing pin and catch lever on it. The firing pin has a few ring machine marks that the striker spring grinds over when you pull the trigger. I figured if I smooth that out it will call for a smoother trigger pull. 

I have also been told I could swap out the striker spring with a reduced XD striker spring since they are the same size. 

Any thoughts? Tips? Help?  Just want to make it break consistently and have a smoother pull. Thanks everyone!


----------



## WGSNewnan (Mar 29, 2013)

TaurusArmed dot net might help you a lot.


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks

I think I have it about right. I polished the firing pin, reduced the striker spring, sanded and polished the catch lever, sanded the outside of the plastic piece that rides around the rear of the firing pin and contacts the inside of the slide, I then polished the inside of the slide rails when it had been grinding on the fram rails, detail cleaned the slide then reassembled.

I then polished all the frame rails, polished the sear, polished then outside of the trigger bar and inside of the slide stop lever where they contacted. I then detail cleaned the internals ans reassembled. 

It's pretty sweet now. It's only had about 200 rounds through it so it will only get better


----------

